
Tesla Arcade - axelfontaine
https://www.tesla.com/event/experience-tesla-arcade
======
thefounder
Is this a joke?

~~~
lavezza
No. I have a Model 3 and there are several games in the arcade. I've played
the old-school lunar lander while waiting to pick people up. The racing game
is new, I'm guessing the software update will be pushed out soon.

